# "Christmas Quiche" Challenge



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

So, as some of you will know, I started a new job a few weeks ago (which is going very well).   They have a tradition there of having a "potluck" lunch just before Christmas, where everyone brings in something edible (some people cook, some bring in bought goods).  

 I said I would make a Quiche.  But then a couple of colleagues challenged me to make it a "Christmas" themed Quiche!  

 So I am going to give it a go and will do a practice one this weekend.  At the moment I am thinking of something involving "stuffing" (Sage and Onion), and also Brussels sprouts.  (Obviously there will also be bacon and cheese as it wouldn't be a Quiche without those elements.) 

 For the Sage element, I wondered about grinding some dried sage with a pestle and mortar and adding it to the actual pastry.   (I also have some fresh sage which I thought I might use to decorate the top).  

 Has anyone tried adding dried/powdered herbs to pastry?  

 Any thoughts on the sprouts?  I was thinking of steaming them first and maybe quartering them, or maybe separating the leaves and sprinkling them through the filling?  I don't want a very strong sprout flavour as sprouts are not loved by everyone.  (The two people who challenged me both said I should put sprouts in however.)

 For the onion element - shallots, white, or red onion?  Whichever I use, it will be thoroughly caramelised beforehand so it is nice and soft and doesn't spoil the soft eggy filling.  

 The bacon will, (naturally) be smoked.  

 Sprouts and sage are both pretty strong flavours (as is smoked bacon) - but should I be thinking of something to sweeten/lighten the flavours?  A tiny bit of lemon or orange zest maybe? (Zest is quite "Christmassy".)  Or is that overkill?   

 So, for my test quiche this weekend:

 1.  Sage - in the pastry?  Good plan or no?  
 2.  Sprouts - leaves, quarters - something else?
 3.  Onions - what type?
 4.  Zest - yes or no?  Or maybe just on top?
 5.  Any way I can include tomatoes (for a red accent)?   Chopped sun-dried in the filling perhaps?  Or slices on top?
 6.  Any other ideas?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

I add ground cinnamon to my apple tart crust. I have used ground cloves and ground ginger in the crust for pear tart. It works fine. I have never tried with a savoury dish.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm thinking savoury flans/tarts may not be that common in North America Taxy!      Or maybe they are just called something different?


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 22, 2013)

I would go with a quiche that displays red and green, maybe sun dried tomatoes and green onions (and forget sauteing them).  Green and red peppers might work if you like peppers.  I don't see much in your list that makes me think "Now that's a Christmas quiche!".  Mine would be a basic swiss cheese, bacon, green onion quiche that my family likes with some added bits of red sun dried tomatoes and maybe, even some spinach.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> I'm thinking savoury flans/tarts may not be that common in North America Taxy!      Or maybe they are just called something different?


They aren't uncommon. I'm just not a big fan of quiche. I do make a fabulous "tortière", which is a French Canadian meat pie. Hmm, maybe I'll try adding some of the sage to the pie crust next time. It's a Christmassy/wintery dish.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

Possibly a cultural divide there Oldvine.    Red peppers are lovely (and no doubt would work superbly), but they simply don't appear on a traditional UK Christmas dinner table.  (Whereas few tables wouldn't include sprouts and sage and onion stuffing).   

 I'm sort of committed to the sprouts (since they were requested), which does rather limit my options.   

 I do get what you say about going with the red and green colour scheme though.  

 If the sprout version doesn't taste good this weekend, I may well revisit the whole "Colours of Christmas" theme for the next attempt!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

You could always decorate it with cooked sprouts. Maybe give them a surprise and cut them in half and fry them in browned butter.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> They aren't uncommon. I'm just not a big fan of quiche. I do make a fabulous "tortière", which is a French Canadian meat pie. Hmm, maybe I'll try adding some of the sage to the pie crust next time. It's a Christmassy/wintery dish.




 That sounds interesting.     (Not for my present challenge of course). 

 But how about a recipe for future reference?


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You could always decorate it with cooked sprouts. Maybe give them a surprise and cut them in half and fry them in browned butter.



Fried sprouts are very tasty.     This is not a bad idea at all Taxy!   Anyone who doesn't like sprouts can just get rid of them!  

 (I can't do the "surprise" frying element at work - we have a small kitchen with a sink, fridge and microwave. )  But I wonder how the sprouts would work just as a "garnish" on top?     Interesting.....


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 22, 2013)

I google images 2 things -- christmas quiche and brussles sprouts quiche. Lots of pictures, and already I think you could do Better than what I saw. 

I'm thinking if you include brussel sprouts, very lightly saute leaves,  you could toss them in a litle butter and maybe add some lemon or lemon zest to the pan. Maybe the zest would stick to the brussel sprouts when you spoon them into the pie shell.    Just like tucking in a little elusive extra taste.      I would make a circle wreath on the top after it is filled and before you close the oven door,  make a wreath of fine snipped green onion tops.  Pull a couple pimentos from an olive jar and strategically place some "holly" berries on the wreath.  Alternately,  use some quartered or sliced sun dried tomatoes.   

I often just use green onion tops on all kinds of things, and use regular or red onion for the onion body parts.  I think green onion bottoms are too "oniony" by themselves and don' always know what to do with them.  

You could just lay a sprig of fresh sage in the center after its baked for a decorative garnish, maybe with a sprig of rosemary which looks kind of piney.  Or a sprig of any green herb mix.   And remnember flat leaf and curly leaf parsely is your friend.  These stay put on top of a quiche instead of sinking too.  

Alternates to brussel sprouts,  spinach or chopped broccoli, Although I think your first set ideas do say the flavors of Christmas.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe on your trial quiche,  you could half, quarter and leaf some sprouts in different sections and see which work best in  the quiche.  

Mmm I love quiches, so any would be good w/ me, but it 's the presentation and challenge which seems to make this want to go over the top.  Fun, eh?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> That sounds interesting.     (Not for my present challenge of course).
> 
> But how about a recipe for future reference?


It's really yummy. Here's the recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tourtiere-67904-2.html#post933328


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

Just for clarity.   Whiskadoodle - when you say "green onion" do you mean what I would call "spring onion"?    It has a long green stem with a tiny white "onion" bulb at the bottom?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 22, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Just for clarity. Whiskadoodle - when you say "green onion" do you mean what I would call "spring onion"? It has a long green stem with a tiny white "onion" bulb at the bottom?


 
Yes these are them.  I like the tops, as I said.  

The bulb seems too sharp for my tongue, esp in something that has layered flavors in a quiche,  I want the bacon/ smoke taste,  I like to saute a sweeter onion, some veggie or another, good swiss cheese and the silkiness of cream and eggs.   well,  a nice flaky crust too, but I don't always achieve that


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Maybe on your trial quiche, you could half, quarter and leaf some sprouts in different sections and see which work best in the quiche.
> 
> Mmm I love quiches, so any would be good w/ me, but it 's the presentation and challenge which seems to make this want to go over the top. Fun, eh?




 It IS fun Whiska!   When they said I should do it, I think they had no idea I was totally up for the challenge!  

 A sectioned quiche had actually crossed my mind by the way - and now I think I will definitely do that!


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Yes these are them. I like the tops, as I said.
> 
> The bulb seems too sharp for my tongue, esp in something that has layered flavors in a quiche, I want the bacon/ smoke taste, I like to saute a sweeter onion, some veggie or another, good swiss cheese and the silkiness of cream and eggs. well, a nice flaky crust too, but I don't always achieve that



I thought so. Thanks for confirming. 

I am a little daunted by the pastry. It is hard to get right. And while I feel fairly confident about a "normal" quiche filling, getting the ratios and flavours right for this "unusual" one is my personal challenge! (I don't want people to feel embarrassed eating it in front of me!)  (They are really nice people I work with so they will be polite, but I would much rather they genuinely liked it!)


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It's really yummy. Here's the recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tourtiere-67904-2.html#post933328




 Duly copied and pasted thanks!  It sounds really tasty. (And properly "wintry" food.)


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it a special pastry, or could you buy a ready made one?


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Is it a special pastry, or could you buy a ready made one?



From the "hearty" sounding filling, this recipe seems to be one that requires a pretty "sturdy" pasty case Taxy. We have what is called a "hot water crust" pastry here (for pork pies) and I wonder if that is the sort of pie crust that is mentioned in the recipe? (And no, I would have to make it - but there are plenty of recipes for it.)

 Edit:   Just realised you were talking about the Quiche and I was talking about the recipe you just sent!  

 No.  The pastry for the Quiche is just a standard shortcrust (savoury) pastry.  But I really want to try adding the powdered sage to it to see how it turns out.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> From the "hearty" sounding filling, this recipe seems to be one that requires a pretty "sturdy" pasty case Taxy. We have what is called a "hot water crust" pastry here (for pork pies) and I wonder if that is the sort of pie crust that is mentioned in the recipe? (And no, I would have to make it - but there are plenty of recipes for it.)
> 
> Edit:   Just realised you were talking about the Quiche and I was talking about the recipe you just sent!
> 
> No.  The pastry for the Quiche is just a standard shortcrust (savoury) pastry.  But I really want to try adding the powdered sage to it to see how it turns out.


 You wrote that you were "daunted by the pastry", so I thought maybe a store bought one would solve the problem.

The tourtière just takes a regular pie crust. You want it flaky enough that you can eat it with just a fork.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You wrote that you were "daunted by the pastry", so I thought maybe a store bought one would solve the problem.
> 
> The tourtière just takes a regular pie crust. You want it flaky enough that you can eat it with just a fork.



I am not averse to a store-bought pastry from time to time - but this has to be all home made!  

 It's a matter of personal pride!  

 I'll post a pic of the first attempt over the weekend.  (Good, bad or inedible).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 23, 2013)

A quick search on "Christmas Quiche" brought up the recipe below, which looks very festive. I'm not suggesting you replace your ideas with this one, but I'm thinking that if you want your creation to LOOK as well as TASTE like Christmas, then the cherry tomato and rosemary design on top might do the trick.

A-Z Quiche: merry christmas quiche


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 23, 2013)

Well clean my glasses, will I !   I was hoping to see something  like this when I googled a few hours ago.  The one you show is the first one one I now see.    The rest of them didn't look very seasonal.   Inspirational that's what this shows,  which is what Katy is asking.  Good on you Steve.  

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 23, 2013)

haven't read every reply in detail.so i apologise in advance if someone has already mentioned cranberries,but i would use stewed cranberries(al denté so that they retain their shape)for the red element.what is more christmassy than cranberries??.for the green i would use lightly steamed "rings" of leak from the green part,steaming retains the colour.dried sage is disgusting imho,tastes nothing like the fresh leaf.so i would use fresh lemon thyme leaves in the pastry to give a zesty lift & fry fresh sage leaves,for seconds only,to retain their colour & crisp them up.use those as decoration/flavour.
for the onion i would use caramelised rings of my beloved echalion shallots,lovely & sweet!!
that's my tuppenny worth for,ermmmm,what it's worth katers!!,good luck with the challenge matey,and remember,as bryan adams sang "winnin' really is the only thing"it really is,in my book too!!
BRYAN ADAMS - WE'RE GONNA WIN - YouTube


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 23, 2013)

chrimbo quiche part 2!!as far as the meat goes,i would buy some turkey mince(breast or thigh,you choose...ooh errr missus!!)& make some small turkey mince balls.i'd buy some good quality cumberland sausage(they have sage as part of the seasoning)split the casings & make the filling into sausage meat balls,same size as the turkey mince balls.then i'd cut up some dry cure sweet smoked streaky bacon,into lardons,fry them to render the fat & brown me balls(get's worse dunn'it?)in the bacon fat.so you then have the stuffing element(the cumberland sausage meat balls)the turkey element(the turkey mince balls) & it ain't chrimbo without bacon,so you have the bacon lardons.
taa dahh,done!!


----------



## menumaker (Nov 23, 2013)

Paxo stuffing ( sage and onion) makes a great quiche / tart casing Katy. Trust me, it just works. If you are keen I will post the recipe. I would then finely slice the sprouts and red onion and saute together. Saute off some chopped turkey breast and the bacon ( smoked naturally) and then layer up with the sprout/onion layer about half way up. As in layer of turkey, then sprout/onion, sprinkled bacon pieces and cover with the egg mixture and bake. Warm through some cranberry sauce and when the quiche is cool, just spoon a layer of the sauce over the top.
Serve with some cocktail sausages on the side............that's my idea anyway. Hope it helps?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a tradition of making a quiche every year with some of the leftover Thanksgiving turkey. Personally, I think only quiche Lorraine *requires* bacon. I make mine with sautéed diced yellow onion, diced turkey, roasted red peppers and Havarti cheese. I include thyme in the egg mixture, but sage would work just as well. Both go into my Thanksgiving stuffing. 

Roasted red peppers may not be a traditional Christmas ingredient, but they have a milder flavor than fresh and look pretty in the quiche. I'm not a fan of sun-dried tomatoes; they're too leathery for my taste.

My mom likes to make quiche with Swiss chard, so there's another green option. 

You could make a wreath on top with pastry leaves, herbs and chopped roasted red peppers or some little red fruit, like cherries or cranberries. All you need is a leaf-shaped cookie cutter: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/pastry-garnish-10000000522630/


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 23, 2013)

Interesting ideas, all of them. If I was making a Christmas quiche I'd have ham (traditional for Christmas) with sliced green scallions, and red sun dried tomatoes for the Christmas colors. 

The last thing I'd ever use would be Brussel Sprouts, as they are one of the most hated vegetables in the world according to a google search, and I'd sure agree.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 23, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> The last thing I'd ever use would be Brussel Sprouts, as they are one of the most hated vegetables in the world according to a google search, and I'd sure agree.



+1

And I didn't even need a Google search!  But it sounds like Katy is determined to use them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> And I didn't even need a Google search!  But it sounds like Katie is determined to use them.



+2..


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a quotable quote for you Dawg and GG..

*Brussels Sprouts*- The Hannibal Lecter of food. This number one villain is downright sinister. Put it in your  microwave and you will need a new one. Put it in your mouth you may  never be the same. As I've gotten older, I've broadened my taste, I love  asparagus on the grill, spinach in an omelet and broccoli in my salad.  Brussels sprouts, as long as I live you will never win me over so just  keep your vitamins A, C and folic acid because it's not happening, ever.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 23, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Here's a quotable quote for you Dawg and GG..
> 
> Brussels Sprouts- The Hannibal Lecter of food. This number one villain is downright sinister. Put it in your  microwave and you will need a new one. Put it in your mouth you may  never be the same. As I've gotten older, I've broadened my taste, I love  asparagus on the grill, spinach in an omelet and broccoli in my salad.  Brussels sprouts, as long as I live you will never win me over so just  keep your vitamins A, C and folic acid because it's not happening, ever.



  Absolutely poetic, Kayelle!  Love it!

However, our dear Katy is determined to use BS in her quiche.  In which case, I am totally useless.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2013)

Good one, Kayelle! 

I have to wonder if the new co-workers are pranking her with the suggestion


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2013)

I have the definite impression that Brussels sprouts are more appreciated in the UK.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I have the definite impression that Brussels sprouts are more appreciated in the UK.



Maybe. Maybe there's an inside joke about sprouts in someone's dish at a past potluck. 

J/k, Katie


----------



## pacanis (Nov 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I have the definite impression that Brussels sprouts are more appreciated in the UK.


 
Without backtracking, didn't Katy say the two who requested the quiche also requested brussels sprouts be in it? 
I've never eaten a quiche, so don't know what would make a good ingredient and what wouldn't, but if someone asked me to make something specifically for them I'd tend to cater to that person(s).


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Without backtracking, didn't Katy say the two who requested the quiche also requested brussels sprouts be in it?
> I've never eaten a quiche, so don't know what would make a good ingredient and what wouldn't, but if someone asked me to make something specifically for them I'd tend to cater to that person(s).


Katy did mention that sprouts had been requested.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 23, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Here's a quotable quote for you Dawg and GG..
> 
> *Brussels Sprouts*- The Hannibal Lecter of food. This number one villain is downright sinister. Put it in your  microwave and you will need a new one. Put it in your mouth you may  never be the same. As I've gotten older, I've broadened my taste, I love  asparagus on the grill, spinach in an omelet and broccoli in my salad.  Brussels sprouts, as long as I live you will never win me over so just  keep your vitamins A, C and folic acid because it's not happening, ever.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Katy did mention that sprouts had been requested.


 
Ah, thanks. It's nice to see the old memory still working once in a while


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 24, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I have the definite impression that Brussels sprouts are more appreciated in the UK.



They are very much "Marmite" here too Taxy!     (you either love them or loathe them).   But they just about always show up on a traditional Christmas meal table regardless!  

 Luckily, I like them very much!


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 24, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> A quick search on "Christmas Quiche" brought up the recipe below, which looks very festive. I'm not suggesting you replace your ideas with this one, but I'm thinking that if you want your creation to LOOK as well as TASTE like Christmas, then the cherry tomato and rosemary design on top might do the trick.
> 
> A-Z Quiche: merry christmas quiche



Yes Steve, very much in the spirit of what I was going for!


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay, well today was the day of the experiment and I have to say it went pretty well. 

I used baby sprouts, which I gently steamed and then halved or quartered so that the pieces were more or less "pea" sized. They were tender and "mild" flavoured but still have some texture. 

When it was cooked, the top was still a bit pale. So I did what any self-respecting home cook would do and took a blow torch to it!  

I made a "holly" garnish along the lines of Steve's pic, using slices of tomato and whole sage leaves. Pics are before and after blow-torching...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice, Katy!


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very nice, Katy!



Thanks PF!  And the even better news is that it actually tastes very good indeed!   (I'm taking in sample slices for the two people who requested it in the office tomorrow - I'm sure they had no idea I would actually attempt a quiche with sprouts in it, but hopefully they will be happily surprised as they both love sprouts.)   

 Some people think I was being "pranked" but I can assure you I wasn't - simply rising to a challenge!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 24, 2013)

Lovely, Katy!


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 24, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely, Katy!



Thanks DL!   I feel pretty pleased with it.     I'm going to improve on the garnish for the "real" one - I think redcurrants would look pretty cool!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Thanks PF!  And the even better news is that it actually tastes very good indeed!   (I'm taking in sample slices for the two people who requested it in the office tomorrow - I'm sure they had no idea I would actually attempt a quiche with sprouts in it, but hopefully they will be happily surprised as they both love sprouts.)



Looks great!



KatyCooks said:


> Some people think I was being "pranked" but I can assure you I wasn't - simply rising to a challenge!



That really was a joke. Just something that occurred to me.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Nov 24, 2013)

Defo sage in the pastry that sounds great , or you could maybe do a stuffing type mix of sage, onion and breadcrumbs , wonder how that would work In the mix? I would finely shred the sprouts and stir fry them with small pieces of pancetta . Also perhaps some chopped cooked chestnuts, the type you buy in a vacuum pack ? It just looks like it needed a bit longer in the oven to colour it more or finish it off under the grill .

For presentation I would unashamedly use a sprig of holly and present it on a Christmassy cake board .


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks beautiful Katy! You did a lovely job indeed. I hope you'll forgive the bit of fun about the sprouts, as I'm sure those who like them will really enjoy your masterpiece.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful Katy. How do you like the crust with the sage in it?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2013)

That sure looks Christmassy to me. And it makes me want to eat my first ever quiche. Lovely ingredients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2013)

I love creating quiches.  A quiche without a crust is a frittata...or omelet.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 24, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Beautiful Katy. How do you like the crust with the sage in it?



I failed dismally with the pastry Taxy! 

I dutifully pounded dried sage into a powder and tipped it into my flour and butter mix. (Am I going to buy a "processor" now I am working? Yes I am!!!) 

Anyway, it all went wrong because I had 200g in my head for some strange reason instead of 100g. So the pastry was a complete disaster. Anyway, as you can see, it held together enough so the dish was edible! 

The challenge here was to make a tasty quiche with Brussels. And I did that. (So much so that I think I won't tell the Brussels haters what is in it and just let them try it!)


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it looks great too Katy. 

Pac or anyone.  When making a quiche,  put the solids in ( bacon cheese etc)  Set the pie dish on the oven rack.  Pour the custard in.  Close the oven door.  The kids however do not care in the least if you put the custard in and try to carry it to the oven and something spills.  They think you did this on purpose.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't read thru every post but I've made herbed crusts before. We have a recipe for a sweet onion pie that uses a crust made with various FRESH herbs. Unfortunately, I have no idea which book it is in so can't find it real quick. However, I just did a google search and found this.

see you in the morning: roasted grape and onion tart with almond herb crust

I know it's not a quiche but it looks so good (and is beautiful to boot) just had to share. I think it will be on our menu next week.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 25, 2013)

It looks fabulous, Katy!


----------



## bgoogle (Nov 25, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I would go with a quiche that displays red and green, maybe sun dried tomatoes and green onions (and forget sauteing them).  Green and red peppers might work if you like peppers.  I don't see much in your list that makes me think "Now that's a Christmas quiche!".  Mine would be a basic swiss cheese, bacon, green onion quiche that my family likes with some added bits of red sun dried tomatoes and maybe, even some spinach.



A possibility for the red might also be pimiento.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2013)

I was thinking instead of sliced cherry tomatoes, how about cutting in half and placing them flat side down? That way you have the roundness of a berry sticking up.
Do you have the white cherry tomatoes over there? You could even use both and make it look like mistletoe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2013)

If I had time, I would probably peel the sprouts and saute the leaves in bacon fat with bacon bits and a drizzle or two of maple syrup, some freshly ground black pepper...and then add that to the Quiche "mix" reserving some for the top. 

I make savory crust frequently. I tend to like adding smoked paprika and using ww flour when making savory crusts.

You could panfry some sage leaves in butter and EVOO to add to the top...

Looks tasty, btw.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 27, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> So, as some of you will know, I started a new job a few weeks ago (which is going very well). They have a tradition there of having a "potluck" lunch just before Christmas, where everyone brings in something edible (some people cook, some bring in bought goods).
> 
> I said I would make a Quiche. But then a couple of colleagues challenged me to make it a "Christmas" themed Quiche!
> 
> ...



I often put a pinch of dried herbs in pastry for a savoury dish. I often "do a Delia" as it's called in this household and make a suet pastry lid on baked Kate and Sidney pies and add a pinch of dried herbs to dumplings. Don't go mad with the sage as it's quite strong. You might consider thyme as an alternative to sage.

 If you use sprouts cook them before cutting them as if you cut then cook them they'll go soggy. Don't over-cook them either. I love sprouts. They are one of my favourite veg. I hated them as a child but mother, who wasn't normally a food tyrant, always made me have just one. Now I'm glad she did.

 I'd use ordinary white/yellow onions or Spanish onions if you can get them (Spanish are milder in flavour). Red onions can dye things a rather unpleasant colour. Actually you could use spring onions/scallions instead of ordinary onions.

 Lemon zest improves most things and goes well with thyme and sage.

 Sliced tomatoes on top will make it look pretty.

 Frozen peas if you want something green.

 Cranberries?

 Enjoy yourself


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 27, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> I thought so. Thanks for confirming.
> 
> I am a little daunted by the pastry. It is hard to get right. And while I feel fairly confident about a "normal" quiche filling, getting the ratios and flavours right for this "unusual" one is my personal challenge! (I don't want people to feel embarrassed eating it in front of me!)  (They are really nice people I work with so they will be polite, but I would much rather they genuinely liked it!)


Psst! Just between you and me and don't tell anyone, Tesco et al do very good ready rolled pastry (made with butter even) - both shortcrust and puff pastry - in the chiller cabinet near the butter and cheese. No-one will ever know if you "be like Dad and keep Mum".


----------



## taxlady (Nov 27, 2013)

"be like Dad and keep Mum"

Never heard that one before. I love it and will try to remember it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> "be like Dad and keep Mum"
> 
> Never heard that one before. I love it and will try to remember it.


It was on a famous and much quoted British WWII poster warning people that "Careless talk costs lives". If you Google it you can see a selection of the posters including the one with the glamorous blonde with a sailor, an airman and a soldier oggling her and the caption "Keep mum, she's not so dumb"

 I think in USA they had a "Loose Lips Sink Ships" campaign among others.

 (I was a product of the post war baby boom and these sayings were still very common in my childhood.)


----------



## taxlady (Nov 27, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> It was on a famous and much quoted British WWII poster warning people that "Careless talk costs lives". If you Google it you can see a selection of the posters including the one with the glamorous blonde with a sailor, an airman and a soldier oggling her and the caption "Keep mum, she's not so dumb"
> 
> I think in USA they had a "Loose Lips Sink Ships" campaign among others.
> 
> (I was a product of the post war baby boom and these sayings were still very common in my childhood.)


I just Googled it and that poster is wonderful. I'm post war baby boom too.


----------

